# Feedback on Taurus PT 25



## neuroslicer (Jun 27, 2010)

I used to own a Beretta Jetfire 950 25 cal pistol years ago, but parted with it. I liked the small size and thought it made a pretty decent backup concealed carry. The Jetfires are hard to find these days, but the Taurus PT 25 is very similar, easy to find, and can be had for around $200. Any feedback on this gun would be most appreciated. Positive experiences? Negative experiences?


----------



## neuroslicer (Jun 27, 2010)

I found a similar thread as mine, and realize how strong the 25 cal is disliked by many due to its ineffectivenss as a SD weapon. My main SD is a 9mm Bersa Thunder, which I like, and I've rented a Bersa Thunder 380 and liked it alot... so for just a few bucks more I can get the Bersa Thunder 380 and I feel that might be a much more effective concealed carry backup, rather than the 25 cal Taurus or Beretta.



neuroslicer said:


> I used to own a Beretta Jetfire 950 25 cal pistol years ago, but parted with it. I liked the small size and thought it made a pretty decent backup concealed carry. The Jetfires are hard to find these days, but the Taurus PT 25 is very similar, easy to find, and can be had for around $200. Any feedback on this gun would be most appreciated. Positive experiences? Negative experiences?


----------



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have one, I have had one issue with it. The ammunition used greatly affects the accuracy. The inexpensive winchester jacketed rounds at 5 yards have a 8" drop and seems to be about 3" to the right. The Fiocchi hollow points at the same distance seem to only have a 2" drop. I would not trust this for any long range use, but up close it should be a good back up. The only other issue is not being able to clear a jammed round - the slide is incredible hard to pull back.


----------



## sparks701 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've got an older pt25, off the top of my head I bought it new about 12 years ago, its suprisingly accurate and has been very reliable for me. I carry it when I take my dogs out for a walk through my neighborhood in the summer months. It has held up really well for such a low priced pistol. I wouldn't hesitate buying another.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have an older .25 cal pistol. I wish I carried it because I keep it aroound and can not force myself to get rid of it. I just like the size but am sure it would not do well as a SD weapon. I have carried it to justify having it and shoot it maybe twice a year just to keep it in working order. If you have a few bucks more get the .380 is my suggestion. If you like the .25 having one is not a bad thinhg. 

RCG


----------



## j4l (Mar 3, 2011)

While I havent shot the PT25, I have a good bit of experience w/ .25 in general- from both ends of it (more on that in a sec.) Im considering one of the new poly PT25s at some point -for CC use during hot weather (FLA.) when Im wearing shorts, sandles,tommy bahama ,etc. (somehow my full-size .45 w/ that attire wouldnt seem to work..) So these are great for pocket-carry. 

Now, dont be so quick to knock the .25acp for defense. Is it the all-time [email protected] of defense rounds? No, of course not. BUT- consider this. More folks have been dropped in the U.S. with the .25 than almost any fighting round since the .45 Colt. Need any proof of this? Check with your local Trauma Center this weekend. Almost guarantee you will find -on avg. 4-5 GSV's arriving DOA from a .25. 

Even just wounding with one can be bad. I was hit with one over 20 yrs ago. Right hand. Superficial, but 20+ yrs later, Im still plaqued with daily pains, nerve damage, and tendonitis as a result. Not one day has passed in all these years that I havent been reminded someone once shot me with one.


----------

